# Puppy jumping up and biting



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

I know this is very normal behavior for a puppy, but is it cruel to use a squirt bottle as a consequence for unwanted behavior?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We used it and worked good for a few days. Then our puppy started thinking it was a game. The trick is to do it once to get them to snap out of the thought. If you squirt, squirt, squirt they start to think it is a game. Good luck. We are now moving on to using compressed air as Mac doesn't respond at all to the squirt bottle. It isn't cruel and many people and trainers recommend it.


----------



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you. I'll try it the next time.
How old is your puppy? I hope it's not going to be something he still does at 12 weeks or so :-\ ... come to think of it, they're still puppies until 18 months so looks as though it will be on going!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Our puppy is 16 weeks old on Monday. Yes you will be in battle on this one for awhile. Some catch on straight away others don't. Our is doing it less but still does when excited.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

NO, IMO but, look hard enough and you will always find someone who disagrees.

My conscience tells me that redirecting a dog's attention is OK as long as we don't inflict pain or excessive pain.


----------

